# Howdy :)



## shinepuppy (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi there,
My name is Jason and I run a technologies company called DFW Computing Solutions, LLC. When I'm not working, I enjoy the company of my new wife (just married July 12, 2003), tooling around with my 2002 Dodge Ram, and playing with our beloved Cats. The big orange fella is named Scooter. He is about 3 years old now and is the most laid back animal I have ever seen!!! The little black and white kitty, named Houdini, is going on one year now and he is a fireball!

That's all I've got... it's nice to be a part of the forum and I am lookin forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

Hello! Welcome to the Cat Forum! I looked at your pictures--pretty cats! I thought the Run Forrest one was funny. :lol: I have been to Texas once and loved it! I was in the Dallas area--how far away is that from you? Anyways, we hope you'll come back often and post lots of pics! >><<<


----------



## shinepuppy (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi kittygirl04,
I live in Lewisville, Texas which is about 20 miles north of Dallas. Very nice place to live if you don't mind the 110 degree heat (literally) we've been having this week! :shock: 

The wife and I are contemplating buying a digital camera.... which would allow us to take as many pics as we want... but ugh! They are running around 300 bucks and we just can't justify it right now. We'd rather have some new non-handmedown non-cat-scratched couches  Until then, we'll have to stick with the old film cameras :roll:


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

A fellow car (truck) guy? Sweeet...

Welcome.


----------



## shinepuppy (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Bean,
Thanks for your hospitality  I *used* to be a car guy untill I picked up my RAM. You know.... life is alot sweeter when you don't have pesky things like roads dictating where you go :wink:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome! Great pictures of your cats. I couldn't help noticing the pet fountain in the kitchen. How do you guys like it? We have one and it is the best thing we ever bought our cat! She wouldn't drink standing water and it used to be a pain making sure she drank enough. She would only drink water running out of the faucet. ==> That pet fountain is the best thing!  
Hope you enjoy the forum!


----------



## shinepuppy (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Lori,
We had to take away their fountain privilege because for some reason the little one liked to dump his food into it :roll: :shock: And not just a little, I mean enough to clog the pump and stop the water trickle... ugh!

But from the sounds of it, my kitties are not as picky as yours. I just put an old dog water dish down and clean and fill it each morning and they are just peachy  They do, however; like to help us shower in the morning and help us brush our teeth (meaning they like to bat at the shower water and totally block our way to the water faucet when we go to wet our brushes) HAH!

Life would certainly be more boring without the kitties to entertain us :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, shinepuppy! Your cats are beautiful, and it sounds as if they're real characters. I'm sure your house must be active-and fun!


----------

